# proper_tea's picture thread



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

Calisoga logitarsus
(why more people don't keep these, I don't know)


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

Dolomedes tenebrosus


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

Tengellidae (possibly Titiotus sp.)


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

Calisoga thevenetti
(I need to take some more/better pics of this spider, because it's quite impressive in person)


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

Orange huntsman making egg sac


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

Orange huntsman w/sac


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

Brown velvet huntsman


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

Gorgyrella sp.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

Kulkulcania sp.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

Liphistus murphyorum


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

Dysdera crocata


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

P. regalis (female)


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

H. lividum


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

Grammostola aureostriatum


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

P. regalis sling













(transfering)


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jul 11, 2008)

*!!!!*

now these pictures are HOTTTTT


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

Felis silvestris catus


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

tortuga00 said:


> now these pictures are HOTTTTT


exactly the response I was looking for... couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## SoupyC (Jul 11, 2008)

Incredible pics! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 12, 2008)

SoupyC said:


> Incredible pics! Thank you for sharing!


Thanks... appreciate it


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 12, 2008)

T. blondi


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 12, 2008)

Cyriopagopus schioedtei


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 12, 2008)

Calisoga thevenetti
(the coloring of this spider is somewhere in between these pictures and the other picture I posted... it's really sort of a deep mahogany color... hard to get in pictures)


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 12, 2008)

B. sabulosum


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 12, 2008)

I. hirsutum
























(post molt)


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 14, 2008)

L. parahybana


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 14, 2008)

L. parahybana sling


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 14, 2008)

A. versicolor sling


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 14, 2008)

Dolomedes tenebrosus w/sac


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 14, 2008)

Liphistus murphyorum


----------

